# Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X



## Tim1974 (5. September 2017)

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Hallo,

ich hab mir gerade mal die einfache Montage des Ben Nevis Kühlers angeschaut.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja immer nur Noctua verbauen, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe würde die Montage beider Kühler so ablaufen?:

Noctua:
1. Plastik-Rentention-Modul abschrauben (4 Schrauben)
2. Noctua Mounting-Brücken anschrauben (4 Schrauben)
3. Lüfter vom Kühler entfernen (2 Klammern)
3. WLP-Auftragen
4. Kühler aufsetzen und mit 2 Schrauben befestigen
5. Lüfter wieder befestigen (leider oft ziemlich fummelig)
6. Lüfter anschließen

Ben Nevis:
1. WLP auftragen
2. Kühler aufsetzen und die beiden Klammern befestigen
3. Lüfter anschließen

Dazu kommt, daß der Ben Nevis Adanced nur etwa die Hälfte vom NH-U12 SE-AM4 kostet und zudem noch deutlich leichter ist, also vermutlich weniger Transportrisiken mit sich bringt, oder?

Wie ist die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke beider mit einander verglichen, auch verglichen mit dem AMD Wraith Spire?

Würde der Ben Nevis Advanced reichen um einen R5-1600X oder R7-1700 mit allen Kernen stetig mit 3,8 - 4,0 GHz laufen zu lassen und trotzdem noch leise bleiben?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## HunterChief (5. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

hi,
meiner Meinung nach reicht der Ben Nevis Advanced locker aus um moderat zu übertakten ohne laut zu werden.
Damit bekommst du bereits deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen als mit dem Boxed-Kühler. Wie es bei High End immer so ist, das letzte Quentchen (Kühl-)Leistung kostet unproportional viel Geld. -> Die gesparten Euros lieber sinnvoller in andere Hardware investieren.

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Im Falle, das ich mich für den R5-1600X entscheiden sollte, hängt der XFR wohl von der Kühlung ab, also wieweit sich die CPU eigenmächtig hochtakten kann, das ist vermutlich auch der Grund, warum kein Wraith Spire bei liegt, weil der mit der 95 Watt TDP CPU schon ziemlich ausgelastet wäre.

Ist denn der Ben Nevis Advance auch spürbar stärker in der Kühlleistung als der Wraith Max?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

ja, aber der noctua ist stärker


----------



## anneglattbach (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Der Ben Nevis Advanced sollte definitiv ausreichen.  Aber wenn du aus Prinzip etwas stärkeres willst, solltest du zum Noctua greifen.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Also wenn man bei Alternate in die Produktdetails schaut, findet man beim Ben Nevis Advanced als TDP 150 Watt, beim NH-U12S SE-AM4 hingegen nur 95 Watt. 

Ich kann mir den großen Unterschied auch nicht erklären, würde ansonsten annehmen, daß die beiden sich nicht nennenswert viel nehmen.
Der Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 dürfte ein ordentliches Stück stärker sein, dafür wiegt er aber auch etwa das doppelte vom Ben Nevis Advanced und kostet gleich mal etwa das dreifache.

Was mir beim Ben Nevis so gut gefällt ist die beim AM4 super einfache Montage, das geringe Gewicht und der günstige Preis.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

TDP Angaben sind quasi nichts Wert! Davon ab gibt Noctua keine konkreten TDP Werte an, das hat alternate falsch übernommen
TDP Richtlinien & Bauhohen

Man muss sich die Kühler nur ansehen und sieht sofort das der Noctua stärker ist. Da ich beide testen durfte, weiß ich es ganz sicher. Und Noctua hat mit das ausgereifste Montagesystem am Markt! Das vom Nevis ist zwar auch sehr simpel, man muss aber schon Kraft aufwenden


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ich find es nur schade, daß die Montage des Noctuas auf AM4 so umständlich ist, wohingegen der Ben Nevis anscheinend in ein paar Sekunden zu montieren geht.
Den Mechanismus mit dem werkseitig installierten Rentention-Modul finde ich gar nicht schlecht, der sieht mir sehr viel sicherer und haltbarer aus als die intel Push-Pins, denen ich nie so recht getraut habe.
Für was braucht es denn bei der Montage des Ben Nevis Kraft?

Außerdem sehe ich das Risiko bei der Montage kleine oder größere Fehler zu machen beim Ben Nevis kaum, da gibts nur einen Anpressdruck, da kann man keine Schraube zu locker oder zu fest anziehen, muß den Lüfter nicht entfernen usw..


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Häh was ist daran denn bitte kompliziert? Ich habe den NH-D15, welcher dasselbe Montagesystem nutzt, innerhalb von 5 bis 10 Minuten montiert inkl. auspacken. Das kriegt selbst ein 5 Jähriger mit Anleitung alleine hin...


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ich hab auch schon 4 mal ein Noctua montiert, kann also ein wenig mitreden. Natürlich ist das Noctua-Montagesystem extrem gut und auch nicht sehr kompliziert, gemessen an einigen anderen Kühlern, aber gemessen an der Ben Nevis Montage auf AM4 ist die Noctua Montage dann doch relativ kompliziert, weil man ja zuerst mal das Rentention-Modul entfernen muß, also 4 Schrauben ab, dann die Mounting-Brücken mit 4 Schrauben fest machen muß, bevor es an die eigentliche Kühlermontage heran geht.
Bei jeder Schraube besteht zumindest ein geringes Risiko, sie zu locker oder zu fest zu ziehen, auch wenn das in der Regel bei halbwegs geübten nicht passieren wird.
Übrigens, der "Techniker" in meinem letzten PC-Laden war nicht im Stande einen Noctua richtig zu montieren, da war die Backplate nämlich falsch angesetzt mit den Schraubenaussparungen (LGA 1150).


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Du musst für den Noctua insgesamt 4 lächerliche Schrauben festziehen und die kannst du auch nicht zu lasch oder fest anziehen...
Die 2 Schrauben für die Montage des Kühlkörpers selbst könntest du sogar selbst wenn du willst nicht zu stark anziehen, da die Schrauben sich ab dem gewünschten Drehmoment nicht mehr weiter anziehen lassen und die 4 Schrauben um das Befestigungs Kit fest zu befestigen musst du einfach nur handfest anziehen. Da kann nichts schiefgehen


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Außer man knallt die Schrauben richtig fest, wozu ich leider eine Tendenz habe, allerdings hab ich mir das schon wieder etwas abgewöhnt, seit ich den ersten Kühler montiert habe. Aber wenn ich dann fertig bin, hab ich oft das quälende Gefühl, etwas nicht richtig gemacht zu haben, daß eine Schraube zu locker sein könnte, oder doch zu fest... diese Sorge würde beim Ben Nevis dann ja weg fallen.

Wenn ich doch einen Noctua kaufen sollte, dann vielleicht doch gleich den D15 SE-AM4, weil der ja auch nur ca. 30 Euro teurer ist als der U12S SE-AM4, dafür aber erheblich mehr bietet. Nur das extreme Gewicht schreckt mich da etwas ab, in Sorge um das Mainboard.


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Was machst du dir denn schon wieder für Sorgen, nimm den Schraubenzieher locker in die Hand und zieh die 4 Schrauben ganz locker fest und die 2 letzten Schrauben, mit denen du den Kühlblock selbst montierst, kannst du wie gesagt nicht zu fest anziehen. Die stoppen einfach sobald das von Noctua bestimmte Drehmoment erreicht wird, da kannst du noch so fest dran drehen, es wird nichts passieren


----------



## facehugger (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Hmmm, ich würds mit dem Alpenföhn probieren. Mag sein, das der Noctua in der Kühlleistung (etwas) besser abschneidet. Ob das den höheren Kaufpreis rechtfertigt must du (wie von dir schon selbst vollkommen richtig erläutert) ganz allein entscheiden. Wenn du kein Extrem-OC samt Spannungskeule vorhast, sollte der Ben Nevis Advanced sehr gut ausreichen

Gruß


----------



## Crush4r (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ich habe den Ben Nevis Advanced erst kürzlich auf einen R3 1200 geklemmt, klar bei nem R5 oder R7 entsteht schon mehr hitze. aber den R3 kühlt er so schon wirklich auf tiefstpunkte runter. für das geld ein wirklich sehr geiler kühler. musste allerdings den lüfter auf die rückseite setzen, da die AM$ halte klammer nicht genug platz hatte wegen dem kühler der SOC mosfets

sieht zwar etwas leel aus, aber funktioniert logischerweise absolut astrein 

hat nur eine M.2 SSD mit 500GB verbaut.


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Also wenn er mit den 6 Schrauben vom Noctua Kühler Probleme hat, dann ist der Ben Nevis aber nicht das richtige 
Da muss man ja schon ordentlich Kraft ausüben


----------



## Crush4r (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

naja wieso das? oben einhaken, und dann einfach mit der anderen seite über die klemme ziehen einrasten lassen fertig xD ist im endeffekt das einfachste ever. vorallem muss man keine backplate wechseln, halterung mit der backplate verbinden blablabla. einfach einhaken einrasten lassen und fertig xD


----------



## blautemple (6. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

War auch nicht ganz Ernst gemeint, aber lies dir mal die anderen Posts vom TE durch, dann verstehst du meinen Post


----------



## Narbennarr (7. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außer man knallt die Schrauben richtig fest, wozu ich leider eine Tendenz habe,



geht nicht, die noctuas haben einen maximalen anschlagpunkt, danach geht es nicht weiter....außer man zerbricht es


----------



## Tim1974 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Das mit dem maximalen Anschlagpunkt bezieht sich aber doch nur auf die beiden Schrauben (oft mit Federn), die den Kühler auf den Mounting-Brücken befestigen und nicht auf die 4 Schrauben die die Mounting-Brücken selbst mit der Backplate befestigen?


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ja, aber die 4 anderen Schrauben musst du einfach nur handfest anziehen, das kriegst selbst du hin


----------



## Tim1974 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ich mache das einfach, indem ich beim Festziehen nicht mit der ganzen Hand den Schraubenzieher umfasse und drehe, sondern zum Schluss nur noch mit 2 Fingern.


----------



## Crush4r (7. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

man merkt normal wenn etwas zu fest ist. handfest anziehen, reicht da normal xD


----------



## Tim1974 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Bisher hab ichs jedenfalls immer geschafft, kaputt geschraubt hab ich nichts, denn zumindest funktionierten die Rechner nach der Kühlermontage noch. 

Einen weiteren Vorteil hat die Verschraubung übrigens gegenüber dem werkseitig vorinstallierten Rentention-Modul aus Plastik, denn dieses kann im Laufe der Jahre spröde werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

wo ist dann das problem?
und wenn du so zimperlich bist, ist der ben nevis nix für dich. da brauchst bei AMD schon verdammte kraft um die haken runterzudrücken


----------



## Tim1974 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ich wäge halt ab, aber da hast du wohl recht und ein verschraubter Kühler ist wohl doch die bessere Lösung für mich, vorallem weil ich ja schon etwa 4 mal einen Noctua-Kühler installiert habe, bin ich da schon geübter und mache sicherlich keine Fehler mehr.


----------



## bodomatic82 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Finde noctua auch klasse 
Die Vearbeitungen von den Kühlern sind Klasse natürlich auch die Leistungen.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Dazu kommt noch der erstklassige Support von Noctua, ist für mich alles in allem wirklich ein rundum sorglos Paket und das relativiert den relativ hohen Preis dann für mich allemal, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, daß man bei den Kühlern auch stehts top Lüfter und viel sonstiges Zubehör dabei hat.


----------



## bodomatic82 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch der erstklassige Support von Noctua, ist für mich alles in allem wirklich ein rundum sorglos Paket und das relativiert den relativ hohen Preis dann für mich allemal, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, daß man bei den Kühlern auch stehts top Lüfter und viel sonstiges Zubehör dabei hat.


Das stimmt ganz vergessen zu erwähnen

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced vs.  Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 beim R7-1700 oder R5-1600X*

Ja, man muß nur mal ausrechnen, was ein einzelner richtig guter 12cm-Lüfter kostet, selbst von bequiet aus der silent wings 3 Serie, das sind alleine schon etwa 24 Euro, einen Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM halte ich für mindestens ebenbürdig. Wenn ich jetzt von meinem Noctua NH-L12 ausgehe, für den ich ca. 49 Euro bezahlte, da habe ich einen 12cm und dazu sogar noch einen 9,2cm Lüfter mit dabei, beim D15 sind es sogar gleich zwei 14cm Lüfter, dann erscheint einem der Preis für den eigentlichen Kühler fast schon günstig und es sind ja auch noch die verschiedenen Montagesätze mit dabei, wirklich gute Wärmeleitpaste und meist noch mehrere Low-Noise-Adapter usw..


----------

